# i can't add a second hard disk SATA



## zsun (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello,

I added a second hard disk SATA of 160Go. (Bios OK)
But I do not see it.


```
# # fdisk
#: Command not found.
# ******* Working on device /dev/ad0 *******
latest.tgz.sha256: Command not found.
# parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
parameters: Command not found.
# cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)
Badly placed ()'s.
#
# Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
Unmatched '.
# parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
parameters: Command not found.
# cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)
Badly placed ()'s.
#
# Media sector size is 512
Media: Command not found.
# Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Warning:: Too many arguments.
# Information from DOS bootblock is:
Information: Command not found.
# The data for partition 1 is:
The: Command not found.
# sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
Badly placed (.
#     start 63, size 625142385 (305245 Meg), flag 80 (active)
Badly placed (.
#         beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
beg:: Too many arguments.
#         end: cyl 660/ head 15/ sector 63
end:: Too many arguments.
# The data for partition 2 is:
The: Command not found.
# <UNUSED>
Missing name for redirect.
# The data for partition 3 is:
The: Command not found.
# <UNUSED>
Missing name for redirect.
# The data
The: Command not found.
# The data
The: Command not found.
# fdisk
******* Working on device /dev/ad0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 625142385 (305245 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 660/ head 15/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


```
# df -a
Filesystem  1K-blocks   Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a 298673894 358602 274421382     0%    /
devfs               1      1         0   100%    /dev
/dev/md0         3694     44      3356     1%    /var/run
devfs               1      1         0   100%    /var/dhcpd/dev
#
```

Have you an idea?

Thank you

zs


----------



## roddierod (Aug 18, 2011)

fdisk without a device name is just going to show the 1st device.

I'm going to assume you just plugged the disk in and nothing more.


```
dmesg | grep 'ad'
```

And look for the name of the new disk, then you probably want to format and such.


----------



## jem (Aug 18, 2011)

Try:

`# atacontrol list`
`# camcontrol devlist`


----------



## zsun (Aug 19, 2011)

roddierod said:
			
		

> fdisk without a device name is just going to show the 1st device.
> 
> I'm going to assume you just plugged the disk in and nothing more.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thank you  


```
# dmesg | grep 'ad'
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
netisr_init: forcing maxthreads to 1 and bindthreads to 0 for device polling
wpi: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_wpi/.
wpi: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
padlock0: No ACE support.
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ad0: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320418AS CC44> at ata0-master UDMA100 SATA
ad1: 152627MB <WDC WD1600AAJS-07PSA0 05.06H05> at ata0-slave UDMA100 SATA
ukbd0: <Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/28.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
mountmsdosfs(): bad FAT32 filesystem
umass0: <vendor 0x13fe USB DISK 2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 2> on usbus4
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: UNIT ATTENTION asc:28,0 (Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed)
umass0: at uhub4, port 5, addr 2 (disconnected)
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
netisr_init: forcing maxthreads to 1 and bindthreads to 0 for device polling
wpi: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_wpi/.
wpi: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
padlock0: No ACE support.
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ad0: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320418AS CC44> at ata0-master UDMA100 SATA
ukbd0: <Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/28.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
netisr_init: forcing maxthreads to 1 and bindthreads to 0 for device polling
wpi: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_wpi/.
wpi: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
ipw_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
padlock0: No ACE support.
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ad0: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320418AS CC44> at ata0-master UDMA100 SATA
ad1: 152627MB <WDC WD1600AAJS-07PSA0 05.06H05> at ata0-slave UDMA100 SATA
ukbd0: <Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/28.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
mountmsdosfs(): bad FAT32 filesystem
#
```


----------



## zsun (Aug 19, 2011)

jem said:
			
		

> Try:
> 
> `# atacontrol list`
> `# camcontrol devlist`



Thank you!


```
# atacontrol list
ATA channel 0:
    Master:  ad0 <ST3320418AS/CC44> SATA revision 2.x
    Slave:   ad1 <WDC WD1600AAJS-07PSA0/05.06H05> SATA revision 2.x
ATA channel 1:
    Master: acd0 <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7230S/1.83> SATA revision 1.x
    Slave:       no device present
```


----------



## zsun (Aug 19, 2011)

*Merci!*



			
				roddierod said:
			
		

> fdisk without a device name is just going to show the 1st device.
> 
> I'm going to assume you just plugged the disk in and nothing more.
> 
> ...




Thank you!


```
ad0: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320418AS CC44> at ata0-master UDMA100 SATA
ad1: 152627MB <WDC WD1600AAJS-07PSA0 05.06H05> at ata0-slave UDMA100 SATA
ukbd0: <Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/28.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
mountmsdosfs(): bad FAT32 filesystem
#
```


----------

